# Seeing these is killing me



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

My opal was just stolen and seeing all of these fine rides is killing me. My opal by far was the best bike I have ever had and will probably ever own. Keep the photos coming


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

What are you going to replace it with?


----------



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

another orbea for sure. I have ridden quite a few bikes over time and nothing fits and rode the way they did. I also had an onix at one point


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Post pictures of it. Maybe it will show up on eBay or Craigslist. We'll keep a collective look out for it.


----------



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

i will do that. I really appreciate it


----------

